
How to Root Any Device - Hardcor
https://www.xda-developers.com/root/
======
oppressedgf
I have a habit of picking unpopular phones, it seems. No phone I've ever owned
has had a relatively active rooting community and it sucks because I want to
learn how rooting works but I can't afford to start testing my own devices, in
case they get bricked or something.

